# review for laguna bandit h2 edgebander



## JLE (Mar 21, 2008)

Howdy all,
just thought I would share a review. Tools can be a huge investment and I always appreciate knowing as much as I can before I buy. Anybody else have any Laguna Tools? I would love to hear about it.....and you may give me a reason to spend more money! 

about my edgebander:
Like anybody, I appreciate good tools and the Laguna Bandit H2 Edgebander is a machine I longed for. I knew its capabilities.... but until I purchased and started using it I had no idea how efficient it would be. The machine it's self is as strong as a tank. But the controls and fine tuning of the machines dials and settings are one not to be taken for granted. It's imperative that you understand all the motions of the bandit II although not complicated; there are a few very important settings not to be over looked. For example, thickness of material, thickness of banding material, proper glue out-put setting, trimming of pre edge and post edge of materials and also top and bottom trimming. With the bandit II all of the settings are so precise that each function can be properly tuned in so exact that when all the settings are complete, I am amazed at how this machine flows through my projects. The time spent with the Laguna bandit II is small compared to how I had to spend long hours edgebanding by hand. I have found this machine indispensable. I'm now capable to explore new market areas that I knew before having this machine I would not attempt to do. Well worth the cost. 

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## We Organize-U (Feb 27, 2020)

I purchased a laguna edgebander 3 years ago and have had nothing but problems with it. In fact currently it is sitting in storage because the heating elements went bad in it 3 months ago and laguna's non support either cannot or doesn't care if they find us the parts to get it going again. The support guy keeps putting us off saying they will get back to us tomorrow and never does as an example. I would not recommend Laguna Tools to anyone


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

We bought the Laguna 14 SUV bandsaw in October 2014 and my experience with Laguna has the direct opposite of yours - excellent service, great follow-up, and very prompt. I can't speak highly enough about Laguna and their service for us.

David

PS - this thread, single post that it is, is about 12 years old


----------

